# Any Twilight Zone fans out there?



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

What are your favorite episodes?


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Its funny you mention that, just a couple days ago this strong memory came back to me of a show I watched in 1985 (I was just 6 years old). The show had a concept I thought was fascinating, a woman could start and stop time by saying "shut up" or "start talking". (I always wished I had that ability!) I couldn't remember much about the show or what it was, but when I put that information into a search engine, I found the show, and it was _The Twilight Zone_. I think this may have been the only one I ever watched though.


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

TZ fan here. Too many fun ones to pick.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Shatterday probably made the biggest impression on me.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

In the fuzzy past of my early childhood, I recall the old black and white episodes. I loved them. Later, in the '70s or '80s, the series made a comeback in colour and I used to enjoy watching them, along with old movies, as reruns on late-night television. Sadly, networks now broadcast all-night 'infomercials' that aren't worth the cost of powering the television set or wasting brainpower on.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Of course. I live for Twilight Zone. My favorite is "Willoughby"-an advertising executive is pushed too far.
Also, "In The Eyes of the Beholder" An ugly woman is operated on to become beautiful.
Also, the one where Agnes Moorehead has her house invaded by aliens.
Also, the one with the diner where one of the bus passengers is an alien.
Also, the one where Burgess Meredith is left all alone on earth after a nuclear explosion and finally has time to read.
Also, the one where a pioneering family is in desperate need for medicine for their very sick son.
Also, the one where a man goes back to his old town and sees himself as a young boy.
Also, the one where the airplane goes through different time zones and can't land.
Also, the one where a small old airplane lands at a modern airport and the pilot has some 'splainin' to do.

So many! I love most of them from the 1950's original show with Rod Serling. The later versions all stink!


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

yes, 50s is what I meant.

I love The Howling Man, where the devil is caught in a dungeon.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Yeah. That's a good one. I hear he was supposed to be John Cage.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

There are so many good ones with outstanding actors. 

Nothing in the Dark was memorable, with Robert Redford as Mr. Death trying to visit an elderly lady.
The Passersby made an impression on me when I first saw it, with all the Civil War soldiers filing past a lady's house looking for her husband.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Nik of Time, William Shatner with the little devil fortune teller.

Shatner and the gnome on the plain.


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

"In Praise of Pip"
"The Changing of the Guard"
"A Passage for Trumpet"
"A Hundred Yards over the Rim"
"Nervous Man in a Four Dollar Room"
"The After Hours"
"The Hitch-hiker"
"Judgment Night"
"One for the Angels"
"The New Exhibit"


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

> Any Twilight Zone fans out there?


Any different from public forums?


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

Of the original episodes I've seen, here are the ones I like:

"One for the Angels"
"Walking Distance"
"Escape Clause"
"Time Enough at Last"
"What You Need"
"Third From the Sun"
"Mirror Image"
"A Nice Place to Visit"
"A Stop at Willoughby"
"A Passage for Trumpet"
"Mr. Bevis"
"Nervous Man in a Four Dollar Room"
"The Howling Man"
"Nick of Time"
"The Lateness of the Hour"
"The Trouble with Templeton"
"The Whole Truth"
"A Penny for Your Thoughts"
"The Odyssey of Flight 33"
"A Hundred Yards Over the Rim"
"The Rip Van Winkle Caper"
"The Silence"
"The Obsolete Man"
"The Shelter"
"A Game of Pool"
"Once Upon a Time"
"A Quality of Mercy"
"Nothing in the Dark"
"To Serve Man"
"Four O'Clock"
"The Dummy"
"Cavender is Coming"
"Nightmare at 20,000 Feet"

What can I say? It's a great series, and I recommend it highly. I love the ones with great twists, meditations on morality, and hope for the better qualities of humankind.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2016)

This one scares the living hell out of me.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2016)

"The Monsters are Due on Maple Street."


----------



## Dave Whitmore (Oct 3, 2014)

I don't watch the show often but one episode does stick in my mind. It's the one with Telly Savalas. Living Doll I think it's called. I don't know why but that particular episode has always stuck in my memory.


----------



## geralmar (Feb 15, 2013)

"Little Girl Lost". Straight science fiction with terrific Bernard Herrmann score and no sappy moralizing.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

The one that really sticks out is where the girl is alone in a department store, and the dummies appear to be looking at her. Turns out she was a mannequin too, and it was her turn to be alive.

The one with Billy Mumy, who has absolute power, and turns a guy into a jack-in-the-box.

"Nervous Man in a Four-Dollar Room" with Mickey Rooney was a good one too, especially Rod Serling's spoken intro about "a greasy spot on the bed" as the legacy he leaves.

"To Serve Man" was a classic.

There is one story I cannot place; maybe it was a "Thriller," but a Jed Clampett-type is hunting ***** with his dog, and they get sunk in quicksand. They go to "Heaven," and when they approach, the dog is not allowed in, so they move on. Turns out it was a trick; it was actually Hell, and the dog smelled the brimstone.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Dave Whitmore said:


> I don't watch the show often but one episode does stick in my mind. It's the one with Telly Savalas. Living Doll I think it's called. I don't know why but that particular episode has always stuck in my memory.


Oh, yeah, I remember that one, with the pull-string talking doll who says "My name is Chatty Kathy, and I'm going to kill you."
The "bad daddy" gets really freaked out.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

The original TV soundtracks are available on 3 individual CDs (if you can find them), or as a 4-CD set.


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

millionrainbows said:


> There is one story I cannot place; maybe it was a "Thriller," but a Jed Clampett-type is hunting ***** with his dog, and they get sunk in quicksand. They go to "Heaven," and when they approach, the dog is not allowed in, so they move on. Turns out it was a trick; it was actually Hell, and the dog smelled the brimstone.


"The Hunt" was the name of this one.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

bharbeke said:


> "The Hunt" was the name of this one.


Oh thanks! I've wondered about that one for years! It doesn't seem to be in my DVD set...


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

It should be on the Season 3 set as the 19th episode. It shows up in the reviews, at least.


----------

